

The Other Secret of Monkey Island - andygeers
http://www.geero.net/2010/02/other-secret-of-monkey-island.html

======
danteembermage
In the first game, swashbuckling was handled by using insults to demoralize
the pirates until you were victorious. You "leveled up" in sword fighting by
learning witty comments. Then, at the final duel, all of the punchlines become
useful for _different insults_. Source of this fascinating gem of video-game
writing: Orson Scott Card.

~~~
teamonkey
Ugh. I wish I hadn't learned that he was behind them.

~~~
jacobolus
Orson Scott Card is a complex and fascinating person and writer, who writes
nuanced and sympathetic characters (Athiests, Catholics, independent women,
housewives, nuns, children, Aliens, etc.) with not-clichéd interrelationships.

I find knee-jerk reactions like yours here pretty odd.

------
ja2ke
I love that this game series is still spawning theories like this, 20 years
later.

------
artagnon
The Monkey Island theme song gives me an adrenaline rush.

~~~
spiffage
Then you'll probably like Eduardo Gouveia's "Monkey Island Rocks".

<http://imuse.mixnmojo.com/fan.shtml#eduardo>

~~~
artagnon
Awesome track! Thanks! :)

------
syl
Interesting theory, but I thought the secret was "Never pay more than 20 bucks
for a computer game."

------
roschdal
Monkey Island: greatest game ever.

~~~
andygeers
There's something really inspiring about creating something quite as enduring
as Monkey Island, that still has people talking about it all these years
later.

------
tocomment
Is there anywhere I can play Monkey island right now? Online perhaps or
download to Linux?

I've never played it and would love to see what the fuss is about.

~~~
stevejohnson
ScummVM will let you play a lot of old games in that style. You will have to
"acquire" the data files for it.

<http://www.scummvm.org/>

------
chuhnk
They need to bring out a movie. But I only think they'd do it justice if done
in CGI rather than acted out with real people.

~~~
andygeers
I think Ron Gilbert himself said on his blog that it hardly seemed worth it
now that it had basically been done in the Pirates of the Caribbean

------
tarkin2
That has to be the most satisfying theory yet. The "it's just a theme park"
theory robs MI of its wonderful story-telling.

------
ranza
oh wow! my head was just blown

